
Baby Galaxies Found Swaddled in Dark Matter Knot - petethomas
http://news.discovery.com/space/galaxies/massive-baby-galaxies-found-swaddled-in-dark-matter-knot-151204.htm
======
AnimalMuppet
Can anyone explain to me _how_ they know there's a dark matter knot there?

